# Problem with Samsung Un40eh5300 TV and HDMI, NO Signal.



## Letrix (Nov 2, 2019)

I am having this problem for a while now. I'm trying to connect via HDMI my PC with an GTX 1050 Ti but I get "No signal" error. I tried the three different inputs with three different cables but no signal. I tried with an old GT520 and same thing, also with other CPU. I tried on a older Philips LED TV and both GPUs works. The strange part is that my netbook and notebook have no problem connecting with any cable or in any input via HDMI and works perfectly. My notebook doesn't have a battery and I can only get signal to my TV with the charger of my Netbook because the original charger doesn't give signal in this TV, works fine with any charger in the Philips TV.
A long time ago (3-4 years), I was able to connect the same PC to the same TV and worked fine, now it doesn't. I made a BIOS reset but nothing. I also tried two different PSUs and with differents power cables. I don't get signal nor BIOS and Windows.
Also tried with Win+P and nothing, also with drivers uninstalled. 
Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 2, 2019)

Sounds like you tried anything I can think of. I gather the 1050Ti connects just fine to other monitors/TVs ?


----------



## Letrix (Nov 2, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Sounds like you tried anything I can think of. I gather the 1050Ti connects just fine to other monitors/TVs ?


Yes, also does the GT520.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2019)

Samsung TV's often have one HDMI port designed for PC use, usually HDMI 1 or HDMI 2 - try all the ports

The other thing to do would be to dual monitor and see if it shows up in windows settings, and adjust things in the NVCP to lower settings - the more modern GPU may be negotiating higher settings and failing, this can also tie in with a low quality HDMI cable (older GPU's use less bandwidth so they may work better with crap cables)


----------



## Letrix (Nov 3, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Samsung TV's often have one HDMI port designed for PC use, usually HDMI 1 or HDMI 2 - try all the ports
> 
> The other thing to do would be to dual monitor and see if it shows up in windows settings, and adjust things in the NVCP to lower settings - the more modern GPU may be negotiating higher settings and failing, this can also tie in with a low quality HDMI cable (older GPU's use less bandwidth so they may work better with crap cables)


The PC doesnt detect the TV. It only shows the second monitor.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 3, 2019)

Groundloops?

What is going on with those?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 3, 2019)

My only explanation would be that the card, for some reason, always sends an incompatible signal to the TV, i.e 3840x2160 60hz when the TV in question doesn't support that.


----------



## Letrix (Nov 5, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> My only explanation would be that the card, for some reason, always sends an incompatible signal to the TV, i.e 3840x2160 60hz when the TV in question doesn't support that.


But both of the GPUs? Some years ago it was working perfectly.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 5, 2019)

What resolution is the tv? Is tv 60hz? Try manually setting frequency, in nvidia control panel under choose resolution click customize button, then create custom resolution, set resolution and refresh to match your tv, for timing use cvt reduced blank, change scan type from interlaced to progressive or progressive to interlaced and hit test. If the test is successful you can save the custom resolution. If 60hz isn't working try 59 or 61 hz.


----------

